# QCTP  info ??



## jbalp (Oct 17, 2017)

so my new machine came with a phase II QCTP and five holders.. I need some information. I want to buy some more tool holders and I can't seem to find out if the holders are interchangeable between the brands ?  what do I need to know ? 

jbalp


----------



## darkzero (Oct 17, 2017)

Look at the numbers on your QCTP. These are the equivalents to Aloris

Piston Type
250-100 = AX
250-200 = BX
250-300 = CX
250-400 = C

Wedge Type
250-111 = AXA
250-222 = BXA
250-333 = CXA
250-444 = CA
250-555 = DA

The holders for wedge type & piston type are the same. No one uses the Aloris piston designations anymore so just search for the wedge designations, AXA, BXA, etc.

For Phase II & generic China holders you can also go by the last 3 numbers. 100 series for AXA, 200 series for BXA, 300 series, for CXA, etc.

Generally different brands should fit as they follow a standard for the dovetal size & tool slot. You can possibly run into fitment issues but that is a result of quality issues with cheap stuff. I mostly use China holders with my Dorian SQCTP & have never ran into a fitment issue but people have had issues.

If you buy holders from Shars, they now sell 2 different types which are not interchangeable depending on the tool post type. Their ebay listings will show the difference. They are the only ones I have ever seen to sell them like that.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 17, 2017)

darkzero said:


> If you buy holders from Shars, they now sell 2 different types which are not interchangeable depending on the tool post type. Their ebay listings will show the difference. They are the only ones I have ever seen to sell them like that.



I have been looking at QCTP.  I read what you have said and looked at  Shars.  I can't see where the difference is.  Are you saying the tool holders are different when fitted to a wedge or piston tool post?  Can you explain what you mean so I don't misorder please?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 17, 2017)

The Chinese made tool holders are definitely cheaper to buy but if anyone is looking for a small/quick project,here's one, make the tool holders yourself ,they are fun to make and very satisfying to see them fit perfectly on the tool post, all you'll need is a dovetail cutting bit and a few dog point grub screws and wave washers.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 17, 2017)

Scroll down on this EBay listing for Shars.  It is confusing.

Shars listing for 202-9442

I have a Phase II AXA QCTP.  I just ordered the 202-9442 tool holder.  I will find out soon if I have the correct one or not.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 17, 2017)

Holders can be found. And they aren't very expensive.
However, if you have one holder, or even just the post, you can make your own.
Just duplicate the female dovetail. Machine the rest of the holder to meet your needs.
Fun project.....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Investigator (Oct 17, 2017)

I was thinking of making some, but not like this.  I have some stock, but will have to buy more.  I was thinking of making a "Norman Style".


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok. I'll bite. 
What is Norman Style? 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 17, 2017)

May be a Norman Patent style.  One example article.

Norman Patent style tool holder


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 17, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for the link!!
I'll be reading through this tonight.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Investigator (Oct 17, 2017)

I hate to have possibly hijacked a thread.  Is the answer to the OP's question that _most_ tool holders of the same size are interchangeable between brands?  For example Shars, CDCO, Phase 2  AXA/100 series tool holders should all fit on each others tool post?


----------



## Investigator (Oct 17, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> May be a Norman Patent style.  One example article.
> 
> Norman Patent style tool holder



Yes, Thats the style I'm talking about.



Uglydog said:


> Holders can be found. And they aren't very expensive.
> However, if you have one holder, or even just the post, you can make your own.
> Just duplicate the female dovetail. Machine the rest of the holder to meet your needs.
> Fun project.....
> ...



I have been trying to figure out, is hot rolled A36 bar 'good enough' for this style tool holder?  I would think so, but read about it being low strength so wanted to make sure.


----------



## epanzella (Oct 17, 2017)

For the OP, if you have a 100 series or AXA holder, any one with either designation should work. Same with BXA (200) and CXA(300) sizes. CDCO has holders for 10 bux a pop. Hard to beat, I have about 20.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 17, 2017)

Investigator said:


> I have been looking at QCTP.  I read what you have said and looked at  Shars.  I can't see where the difference is.  Are you saying the tool holders are different when fitted to a wedge or piston tool post?  Can you explain what you mean so I don't misorder please?



David Paine posted what I meant. If you look at the ebay listed he posted you will see the 2 different holders from Shars. I've always used their B type for the China holders, I do have some of the a type which I don't like but both styles fit my Dorian just fine. I think it has somethingbto do with the China QCTPs they sell, perhaps the manufacturing tolerance of the 2 types is causing that issue.



Investigator said:


> I hate to have possibly hijacked a thread.  Is the answer to the OP's question that _most_ tool holders of the same size are interchangeable between brands?  For example Shars, CDCO, Phase 2  AXA/100 series tool holders should all fit on each others tool post?



Yes, the should be interchangeable as they are all following/copying Aloris' specs.


----------



## jbalp (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok this is good info .. so mine is a BXA  .if I can get them for ten bucks.. thats cheep  can't make them for that

thanks


----------



## waynecuefix (Oct 19, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Look at the numbers on your QCTP. These are the equivalents to Aloris
> 
> Piston Type
> 250-100 = AX
> ...


Just passing by and was wondering what about OXA where does it fall in the list?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 19, 2017)

waynecuefix said:


> Just passing by and was wondering what about OXA where does it fall in the list?


Sorry Wayne but us OXA users are sort of outsiders to any conversation about these hefty tool posts.(just kidding of course). but for your information I bought a cheap OXA tool holder from ebay for $5 ,was curious to know what I could get for $5 and to my surprise it wasn't bad at all, it was made of aluminum 
and has a brass nut on top, the only drawback was,it didn't quite fit the OXA tool post, I had to mill the dovetail a bit wider to make it fit. 
so if you or anyone else is thinking of ordering these cheap OXA tool holders,be aware of the narrower dovetail.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Quick-change...436762?hash=item3ae7863a1a:g:R6gAAOSwDrNZQfkD


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 19, 2017)

How much smaller is the  OXA verses the AXA?  Just curious.  I have an AXA tool post on my 9" SBL, but always wondered about the OXA.  Aloris used to make one smaller that the AXA series.  Was the OXA derived from it?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 19, 2017)

4gsr said:


> How much smaller is the  OXA verses the AXA?  Just curious.  I have an AXA tool post on my 9" SBL, but always wondered about the OXA.  Aloris used to make one smaller that the AXA series.  Was the OXA derived from it?


I'm not sure if OXA was derived from Aloris AXA but it wouldn't surprise me if it did,there must have been a demand for smaller QCTPs without modifying the compound slide, I know some benchtop lathe owners had to remove .250" from the base of their compound slide so they could use AXA but with OXA tool post there's no need to that any more.
The holders are on average 1.090" high x2.100" long and ~ .750" thick, the dovetail is .950" wide, .260" deep,I know these measurements by heart now since I made 6 or 7of them already.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2017)

waynecuefix said:


> Just passing by and was wondering what about OXA where does it fall in the list?



As said by the others, smaller than AXA. I didn't include it cause I really don't know much about. I don't think it's a size made by Aloris.

IIRC I believe I read somewhere that OXA was created by Tormach and/or Little Machine Shop. I forget.


----------



## vocatexas (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got an AXA toolpost for my  9x20. There as some kind of quick change knock-off that came with the lathe. It was basically just a flat chuck of steel with a dove-tail on one side. When I got my AXA I realized that the toolholders were mirror opposite and won't interchange. One type of toolholder has a male dove-tail, the other has female.


----------



## mikey (Oct 19, 2017)

Aloris does indeed make a mini tool post called the MA Miniature Tool post. Slightly smaller than the OXA but made to Aloris standards: http://www.aloris.com/products/ma-miniature-tool-post-and-tool-holders/

Of course, it comes with a price to match its quality.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 19, 2017)

mikey said:


> Aloris does indeed make a mini tool post called the MA Miniature Tool post. Slightly smaller than the OXA but made to Aloris standards: http://www.aloris.com/products/ma-miniature-tool-post-and-tool-holders/
> 
> Of course, it comes with a price to match its quality.



That's the one I was thinking of.  Thanks Mikey


----------

